#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  scootair website?

## Thai3

Anyone ever use it, been trying for days to book but nothing comes up when you put in the dates, just hangs.Tried 2 laptops and different browsers

----------


## David48atTD

Was on there yesterday, from a laptop, worked fine for me.

I'll go try it again and see.

Yep ... Scoot to Your Next Holiday - Book Cheap Flights at Flyscoot.com ... working fine, but, did take longer to load then other travel sites.

Maybe 20 secs from query to full loading.

Running Firefox on a Laptop in Thailand.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Was on there yesterday, from a laptop, worked fine for me.
> 
> I'll go try it again and see.
> 
> Yep ... Scoot to Your Next Holiday - Book Cheap Flights at Flyscoot.com ... working fine, but, did take longer to load then other travel sites.
> 
> Maybe 20 secs from query to full loading.
> 
> Running Firefox on a Laptop in Thailand.


I get a 403.

----------


## Thai3

> Was on there yesterday, from a laptop, worked fine for me.
> 
> I'll go try it again and see.
> 
> Yep ... Scoot to Your Next Holiday - Book Cheap Flights at Flyscoot.com ... working fine, but, did take longer to load then other travel sites.
> 
> Maybe 20 secs from query to full loading.
> 
> Running Firefox on a Laptop in Thailand.


what OS David?

----------


## Thai3

No good still, says wont take a jiffy to search then nowt, not very impressive don't work on Android either.

----------


## Dillinger

cheers for the accidental heads up :Smile: 

Try the android app if there is one

The iPhone one's working

i wonder if Terry gets his flights this cheap

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by David48atTD
> 
> 
> Was on there yesterday, from a laptop, worked fine for me.
> 
> I'll go try it again and see.
> 
> Yep ... Scoot to Your Next Holiday - Book Cheap Flights at Flyscoot.com ... working fine, but, did take longer to load then other travel sites.
> 
> ...


They're using a content management system. They've added an extension called Admin Tools or admintools. Looks like they've misconfigured it. That's where your 403/Forbidden response is coming from.

----------


## Dead Metal

I'm in the UK at the moment but I did use David48 link and it came up immediately .   :Smile: 
Thanks for the heads up on another Flights/holiday site.

----------


## David48atTD

Just a heads up re *Scoot* ... I've flown them, several times

They are owned, in part or full by Singapore Airlines.

They're a no frills airline ... think less frills then Air Asia (if that's possible).

Certainly the cheapest, cheaper then AirAsia ... but if something goes wrong they are hellish to deal with.

I once paid for their 'Business Class' ... Cheap ... Cheap Joke.
It's about the equivalent of Economy plus which is fine as the pricing is about the same but ...

but ... in between when I booked and paid for the flight and when I flew, they changed what was offered.

With the 'business class' there was a luggage allowance (honoured), free check through as you have to change planes in Singapore (honoured), free comfort kit ... think blanket, that thing you put around your neck to hold your head and the use of a DVD player as entertainment.

NOPE ... didn't get those now, you had to pay for them.

We flew out of Changi about 11ish and offered a meal ... you get 1 meal free over the long haul flight.  Just before Midnight they presented their meal to the passenger sitting next to me ... CornFlakes, Orange Juice etc.

I declined and asked if I could have my 'Breakfast' later.
'Highly Irregular' was the look i got from the staff.

Had a sleep, woke up hungry, asked for the meal about 5 or 6 am Singapore time, which is about 7 or 8am local time where we were flying into.
Got served a spicy Chili Con Carne ...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

When I got back, I emailed Scoot about my experience and they said that they had the right to change the conditions of my ticket and what I had paid for I was not entitled to.

In fairness they did offer me a $30 credit voucher to be used the next time I flew Scoot and it was valid for 6 months (cough)

About 10 emails back and forth, I rang them.  No local freecall number so I'm paying for the time of the call.

_Two hours_ that call went of for.  At one stage I was on hold for 30 mins, no hold music, I was simply told that the operator was going to get a manager.

I don't give up easily, but, at that stage, I gave up.

So, if the flight goes off without a hitch, they are cheap to fly with, but ...

----------


## John Lennon

Their deal is superb ........  555.

----------

